# Kommunikation S7 - PC via Ethernet



## Andreas B. (4 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen !

Hat schonmal jemand erfolgreich versucht einen PC mit einem S7-CP über Ethernet zu koppeln ohne *einen teueren OPC-Server* zu benutzen ?

Sind die TCP/IP-Telegramm die die S7 dazu veranlasst mit Daten zu antworten offengelegt ?

Mir schwebt ein Programm vor das über Netzwerk auf das Prozessabbild der S7 zugreifen kann. Das Programmieren der Telegramme ist nicht das Problem. 
Evtl gibt es jemanden der mit einem Sniffer mal den Netzverkehr abgehört hat und näheres dazu sagen kann.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MatMer (4 Juni 2007)

hast du mal nach libnodave gesucht?
ich glaub das ist das was du suchst


----------



## Raydien (4 Juni 2007)

hmm .. Com server (um deine Computer Schnittstelle auszulagern) und dann ein MPI Adapter.


----------



## Andreas B. (4 Juni 2007)

Irgendwie versteht mich keiner..

nochmal mein Anliegen:

Ich will wissen welche Daten die S7 in einer TCP/IP Kommunikation braucht um mir Daten aus dem Prozessabild oder DB´s in der Antwort zu liefen.

Aufbau des TCP/IP Header/Checksummen/ u.s.w.

Ich will direkt ohne jede Fremde Software oder DLL o.a.  aus meinem Programm die S7 ansprechen und erwarte von Ihr eine sinnvolle Antwort.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zottel (4 Juni 2007)

Doch, ich verstehe was du willst. Nein, der Aufbau der Daten ist nicht offengelegt. Und die Beschreibungm wie es geht würde 2 bis 5 Seiten Text erfordern. Libnodave kommt mit dem Quellcode. Du kannst also auch ausschneiden, was du brauchst.


----------



## jabba (4 Juni 2007)

Andreas B. schrieb:


> Irgendwie versteht mich keiner..
> 
> nochmal mein Anliegen:
> 
> ...


 
Schreibst Du dann auch das Betriebssystem dazu ?
Warum das Rad immer neu erfinden, Libnodave ist offen, kann man direkt einbinden, was noch ?


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juni 2007)

*Wie bitte ???*

Hallo,



			
				Andreas B. schrieb:
			
		

> und erwarte von Ihr eine sinnvolle Antwort.



Vielleicht ist Deine Erwartungshaltung doch etwas zu hoch, um mit so einer Frechheit hier die Offenlegung von Kommunikationsprotokollen einzufordern.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@qm

Immer die Ruhe, ich hab auch zuerst gestutzt, aber er erwartet eine sinnvolle Antwort von der SPS und zwar auf sein TCP-Telegramm.  Nicht von jemandem aus dem Forum. Aber auch das ist schon eine ganze Menge verlangt immerhin !


----------



## Question_mark (5 Juni 2007)

*Kommunikationsprotokoll*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> aber er erwartet eine sinnvolle Antwort von der SPS und zwar auf sein TCP-Telegramm.


Auweia, warum können manche Leute sich nicht richtig artikulieren (ist wirklich kein Schimpfwort, wie z.B. onanieren oder so... !!!)
Nach dreimal Nachlesen muss ich Dir recht geben ...
Aber meine ganz einfache Antwort an Andreas B. : 
Sende ein sinnvolles Telegramm an die S7, du bekommst garantiert ein sinnvolles Telegramm zurück.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch das ist schon eine ganze Menge verlangt immerhin



"Kenna dat i scho, aber mögen du i net".
Zottel bietet doch die fertige Lösung an, wenn der TE lesen kann ... 

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Senator42 (5 Juni 2007)

*Hw?*

mitwelcher HW willst du denn kommunizieren?  

also mit NetLink + Hub/Switch/X-Kabel + PC
gehts mit meinem Buch (Win + WinSock)  

sonst: nimm LibNoDave, kost nix und geht !


----------



## Praktiker2007 (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo Andreas,
ich stand vor einiger Zeit vor dem Selben Problem.
In der Doku von Siemens ist unter dem Kapitel "Kopplug zu Fremdsystemem" die Kommunikation sehr gut beschrieben.
Wenn du diesbezüglich noch Fragen hast Meld dich einfach bei mir.
Ich habe die Kopplung über Fetch/Write realisiert und auf der PC Seite eine Delphi und eine .NET anwendung als Partner.

Gruß Praktiker


----------



## jtjt (16 Oktober 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Auweia, warum können manche Leute sich nicht richtig artikulieren (ist wirklich kein Schimpfwort, wie z.B. onanieren oder so... !!!)
> ...


 

Na mit dem Lesen war bei dir auch nicht weit her  "die S7 ansprechen und erwarte von Ihr eine sinnvolle Antwort" war eigend lich einfach zu verstehen. 
Gruß jtjt


----------



## MSB (16 Oktober 2007)

Danke jtjt, ohne deine (völlig sinnfreie) Anmerkung wäre der
Thread sicherlich nicht vollständig gewesen ...


----------

